# Internet options for laptop in Jalandhar



## dragonss (Jul 17, 2010)

I am going to jalandhar for M.tech and need a broadband connection for my laptop there.

Any suggestions?...

I need an unlimited plan.


----------



## dragonss (Jul 20, 2010)

65 view and no replies................please help guys....


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 20, 2010)

dragonss said:


> 65 view and no replies................please help guys....



If Airtel available in your Area..go airtel.in and fill the online forum..and you will receive call from cc within 24 hours. they are the best in providing services though the FUP S****s bad..


----------



## dragonss (Jul 21, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> If Airtel available in your Area..go airtel.in and fill the online forum..and you will receive call from cc within 24 hours. they are the best in providing services though the FUP S****s bad..





thanks neeraj............thanks a lot...........i appreciate ur help.....


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 21, 2010)

dragonss said:


> thanks neeraj............thanks a lot...........i appreciate ur help.....



No problem..So you actually booked the Airtel connection or still looking for the available options ??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2010)

dragonss said:


> I am going to jalandhar for M.tech and need a broadband connection for my laptop there.
> 
> Any suggestions?...
> 
> I need an unlimited plan.


Get BSNL 750 UL @ 512 Kbps. I think it is available there.


----------

